# I was needing some drop stand bolts and found these....



## Brutuskend (Mar 2, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001P5XCMC/ref=biss_dp_t_asn
Maybe not the exact same thing but the price is right and they sure look like they would work ok to me.
This is the size I need for the drop stand for my old Elgin, but there are all different sizes.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 3, 2019)

Those could be a way cheap alternative to the real deal, the key is the length of the shoulder so the drop stand doesn't slop around too much.


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 4, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Those could be a way cheap alternative to the real deal, the key is the length of the shoulder so the drop stand doesn't slop around too much.



I'm thinking a washer that will also act as a type of bushing between the stand and the frame.
Mayhaps brass or bronze.


----------



## Boris (Mar 6, 2019)

Could work.


----------

